# Bag for carrying



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

After u... Which is better 
This 








With few pockets but can also be attach to the leg (IMHO more comfortable when running)









or this with lots of pockets including one for mobile phone

??

Of course for carrying around ammo, slingshots and accessories


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I like the one with lots of pockets but I would mod it by sewing a nylon web strap to stabilize it on the thigh sort of like the first one, that way you get the best of both. A shoe shop can separate a seam and sew in the webbing. Use a snap plastic buckle quick release of some sort to leg mount it. A piece of 1 inch wide webbing would do...and not stiff webbing, something sort of supple. A leather one would do also. Sheesh, paracord would too and just tied...you could carefully separate a seam a few stitches, insert some heat fused end paracord with a knot on the end so it can't pull out later, epoxy it in place from the inside...that's a DIY solution.

I really wish I could get stuff like that here in the banana republic.


----------

